# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Οθόνη Η/Υ >  SOS οθόνη TFT υπολογιστή!!!

## makrisd1

Κάθομαι στον υπολογιστή... Μετά από 5 λεπτά κανονικής λειτουργίας της οθόνης αρχίζει να μυρίζει κάτι και ακούγεται ένα τσιτσίρισμα... Μετά από λίγα δευτερόλεπτα η οθόνη έσβησε... Την κλείνω από τον διακόπτη, την ξαναανοίγω, ανοίγει κανονικά και γίνεται πάλιτ το ίδιο σε λιγότερο όμως χρόνο... Τι να φταίει άραγε??

----------


## Nemmesis

για ποιον λογο ανοιξες δευτερο topic?? κατα την γνωμη μου αυτο γινεται απο το κυκλωμα τροφοδοσιας.... αλλα ξερεις τπτ απο ηλεκρονικα? γιατι αν  ξεκινας τωρα δεν εγκρινω να προσπαθησεις να ασχοληθεις γιατι κυνδινευεις και εσυ και η οθονη για παραπανο ζημια...

----------


## manos_3

Λογικά κάτι πρέπει να βραχυκυκλώνει...

----------


## east electronics

ειπα να μην σκυψω την προηγουμενη φορα αλλα τωρα θα το κανω μια και το μπαααααααμ ειναι τοσο κοντα

----------


## hlektrologos000

μετα απο τις 11 μαρτιου που εγραψε αυτο το post  δεν βλεπω αλλη δημοσιευση του φιλου *makrisd1* , μηπως φιλε sakis το μπαμ εγινε ηδη και δεν εχει απο που να μας γραψει ο φιλος ?

----------


## dikos

:Question:

----------


## kostas30

μαλλον δεν εχει οθονη    :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## east electronics

ειμαι παρα πολυ αποσχολημενος σχεδιαζω ενα software ωστε οταν ενα υπολογιστης καταλαβει οτι ο χρηστης του εχει τετοιες ΚΑΠΝΙΣΤΕΣ ΣΚΕΨΕΙΣ  να μαινει αυτοματα σε διαδικασια αυτοκαταστροφης

----------


## lynx

και η δικια μου τιεφτι που και που τσιτσιριζει... και ειναι EIZO yakamoto fujikura fujiyaya nanao   :Confused:  για δειτε και εσεις τσιριζουν τα παλμοτροφοδοτικα σας οταν βαλετε το αυτι απο πισω?

αν ειναι να ξερω! γιατι εχω και 100 χρονια εγγυηση απο την EIZO.

----------


## ice25

μπαμμ...
παειιιι....


αχ,αχ

----------

